# Money, money, money



## Daveswift (Feb 27, 2011)

More brain picking if I can. I am trying to do a budget for my initial stint (without the wife) in Auckland and was trying to get an idea of what people spent on average on everyday item such as:

Food 
Beer and wine
Eating out
Private Medical insurance
GP visits & dentist (as I understand both are chargeable) 
Car insurance
Home contents insurance
Auckland City Rates
Water Bill
Telephone
Broadband
Sky
Gas 
Electricity
Monthly petrol / diesel (although diesel seems to be the way to go)

I know there are other threads on here looking at the cost of living but I am trying to get an average monthly spend as apposed to individual items and as always really appreciate any input you could offer??

Cheers Dave

Right must dash of to NZ house to discuss all things visa.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Daveswift said:


> More brain picking if I can. I am trying to do a budget for my initial stint (without the wife) in Auckland and was trying to get an idea of what people spent on average on everyday item such as:
> 
> Food
> Beer and wine
> ...



I will try to answer a few things for you.

Healthcare - Our GP charged $40 & it was not covered by private health insurance. We had private cover with Southern Cross Healthcare Group
which was costing us $450 month (2 years ago) however premiums are based on age & claims history) & we are retired & OH had 2 cardiac ops which were 100% reimbursed ($60,000) 

Food is a hard one because everyone has different eating habits. We rarely ate out but bought very good quality food instead averaging $300 for 2 plus drop in guests.

Car insurance for 2 cars, house & contents $1,200 year (but depends on amount you want covered

Auckland City Rates (only apply if you own a house & not renting) our home in Mission Bay rates are almost $2,000 year
Water rates -ours quarterly were $120 - our tenants (family of 3) are $260 must be more extravagant.
Telephone & Internet $120 month
Sky $65 month (waste of money as saw the same shows repeat in 3 years)
Gas & Electricity $2,400 year for gas central heating, hot water & cooking) heating which was used extensively because of OH bad circulation
Petrol $20 week did not do much driving living 7km from city.

These were figures 2 years ago so much has probably changed & everyone has different circumstances I am sure if someone earned millions they would find a way to spend it likewise if on a low income you cut your cloth according to your means.


----------

